# London terrorist attack



## McFeast (23/5/13)

DId anyone see this perspective? This bloke reckons its all made up.

http://eyreinternational.wordpress.com/2013/05/23/londons-false-flag-even-more-pathetic-than-the-boston-bombing/#comments


----------



## Rowy (23/5/13)

To think the author of this is walking the streets!


----------



## Airgead (23/5/13)

must have missed taking his meds.


----------



## Bridges (23/5/13)

Yep... and man didn't land on the moon...


----------



## Dave70 (23/5/13)

Pattern seeking is an inherent trait in human nature, such as conspiracy theory's, and being a ******* idiot.

The generic term is 'truther'.


----------



## Rowy (23/5/13)

Paranoid schizophrenia was my first thought but his thoughts and comments are too ordered. Borderline personality disorder. He's sane but his problem is virtually untreatable. He would be a nightmare to deal with in any business or service industry. If he felt he was wronged no-one and I mean no-one could convince him otherwise no matter the facts.


----------



## Econwatson (23/5/13)

Thanks for posting this, after reading what has gone on in the UK today I could do with a laugh.


----------



## tanukibrewer (23/5/13)

I read AHB to get away from this shit.


----------



## QldKev (23/5/13)

tanukibrewer said:


> I read AHB to get away from this shit.



I read AHB when taking a shit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/5/13)

I read the shit on AHB


----------



## tanukibrewer (23/5/13)

hahaha


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/13)

QldKev said:


> I read AHB when taking a shit.


Feck yeah


View attachment 62234



However - to be serious - what is happening in the UK is probably a harbinger of what's coming in Australia. Not so much that the Islamic extremists here as as bad or as numerous as in the UK but the rise of right wing Neo Nazi organisations is only in its infancy here. Forget about the impromtu feckwits draped with our flag at the Cronulla Riots, I mean the organised and funded mob, similar to the EDL in the UK

View attachment 62235


These organisations thrive in times of economic hardship and a lot of young white unemployed and angry guys looking for a scapegoat for their plight. Going on the economic outlook for the next few years I'd say it's almost inevitable here.

And I was born and brought up in a country that had such organisations since the 1930s for similar reasons, so it's all just deja vu to me. Follwing photo was taken in London.

View attachment 62236


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/5/13)

Dont you guys know the Illuminati are responsible ?
Dont trust the people in power.
Nev


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/13)

Indisputably


----------



## tanukibrewer (23/5/13)

think the Illuminati caused my smileys not to work for the last 30 mins while trying to post. h34r:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/5/13)

Bribie G said:


> Indisputably


Be born, Consume, Obey, Die.

Your signature proves you have been indoctrinated by the Illuminati, its their plan
Nev


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/13)

nos sunt vigilantes vos filius meus


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/5/13)

Bribie G said:


> nos sunt vigilantes vos filius meus


Read my signature.
Nev


----------



## Phoney (23/5/13)

I have a couple of these conspiracy nutters on my facecrack friends. After the Boston bombings they were posting up grainy images of military type guys running around with black backpacks in the aftermath of the bombing. The bombers also had black backpacks. 

Also the guy in the wheelchair that had his legs blown off, well according to the internet detectives there just wasn't enough blood in the still image taken from CNN and he should have died from his injuries, and he looked vaguely similar to a US soldier who'd lost his legs in Iraq a few years back. ... If you kinda squint an close one eye.

Apparently this was irrefutable proof that the whole shebang was staged by the CIA or the lizard people or something. :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/5/13)

McFeast said:


> http://eyreinternational.wordpress.com/2013/05/23/londons-false-flag-even-more-pathetic-than-the-boston-bombing/#comments


this bit cracked me up:




> Blood around the signpost – Tomato Ketchup!!


----------



## tanukibrewer (23/5/13)

carpe cerevisi = ビールを楽しんで = (anyone know any other languages)


----------



## WarmBeer (23/5/13)

tanukibrewer said:


> carpe cerevisi = ビールを楽しんで = (anyone know any other languages)


10 PRINT "HELLO"
20 GOTO 10

Good enough?


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/13)

Seni seviyorum bira ve seni seviyorum AHB forum

Edit: Gryphon I think our signatures are pretty well aligned would you not agree.


----------



## yum beer (23/5/13)

I believe he may be one of the ones we are being warned about.....


----------



## donburke (23/5/13)

tanukibrewer said:


> carpe cerevisi = ビールを楽しんで = (anyone know any other languages)


κοψε της μαλακιες


----------



## hoppy2B (23/5/13)

Jail is too good for those 2 bastards. Now that they're in hospital, they should chop off their arms and legs, and when they're healed, dump them in the gutter and let them squirm around like the maggots that they are.


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/13)

I expect they will have an interesting time in prison.


----------



## manticle (23/5/13)

hoppy2B said:


> Jail is too good for those 2 bastards. Now that they're in hospital, they should chop off their arms and legs, and when they're healed, dump them in the gutter and let them squirm around like the maggots that they are.



Is that because they are sadistic and are motivated by the idea of other people's pain and misery?


----------



## bum (23/5/13)

manticle said:


> Is that because they are sadistic and are motivated by the idea of other people's pain and misery?


I hate hateful pricks like those!


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/13)

As a strictly hypothetical question, should we support anyone who says;

"Send the Muslim pricks back to their own country - as they are obviously not prepared to fit in with the culture of the country that welcomed them in?"

It will be interesting to see what response to this butchery will be from the UK Muslim community spokespeople (sorry, spokesmen). They are well under the spotlight.


----------



## bum (23/5/13)

Bribie G said:


> As a strictly hypothetical question


"Strictly"?

Perhaps you mean rhetorical?

At least I hope that you do given the amount of pissing and moaning that comes your way in regard to all forms of Australian Government.


----------



## hoppy2B (23/5/13)

manticle said:


> Is that because they are sadistic and are motivated by the idea of other people's pain and misery?


No.


----------



## iralosavic (23/5/13)

hoppy2B said:


> No.


I don't think that an unelaborated no gets you out of this irony trap, sir! Good bait dodge, nonetheless. I find this kind of terroristic behaviour pathetic and unevolved; the only appropriate response is to put our chins up and not let it bring own on actions *and mindsets down to the same level (while at the same time doing more to protect our* people). By our, I mean those who are identified by Muslim extremists as their enemies.

I guess "same level" is unlikely, but to avoid allowing it to lower, period, is a better statement. Hatred perpetuates terrorism, which breeds hatred.


----------



## WarmBeer (23/5/13)

hoppy2B said:


> No.


----------



## Nick JD (23/5/13)

This isn't terrorism.


----------



## iralosavic (23/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> This isn't terrorism.


I'll admit I haven't read enough on this to ascertain all of the attackers' motivations, but even if they were lone rangers you could argue that there is still a political message behind it. And if I'm still completely wrong in your eyes, please substitute the word terrorism for whatever word you feel would compliment the actual main point I was making, Nick.


----------



## tanukibrewer (23/5/13)

Warmbeer what does that say in your language? Googls translate didnt work on that one.
Donburke is that Greek? ??


----------



## Airgead (24/5/13)

Bribie G said:


> As a strictly hypothetical question, should we support anyone who says;
> 
> "Send the Muslim pricks back to their own country - as they are obviously not prepared to fit in with the culture of the country that welcomed them in?"
> 
> It will be interesting to see what response to this butchery will be from the UK Muslim community spokespeople (sorry, spokesmen). They are well under the spotlight.



Judging by their accents. England is their country. I'm guessing they weer born there.


----------



## Econwatson (24/5/13)

> This isn't terrorism.


It is terrorism though, "The use of terror and violence to promote political aims."

My girlfriend is Muslim and I know lots of her friends who practice Islam more seriously than her, and I really like them. Even Muslims find the extra devout ones a bit much, just like when we have some Christian friend who keeps posting religious quotes on his Facebook page, and it's awkward. It annoys the ever-loving shit out of me that individuals like these put people like my Muslim friends in potential danger from nationalist idiots back in the UK.


----------



## Nick JD (24/5/13)

Econwatson said:


> It is terrorism though, "The use of terror and violence to promote political aims."


So all racially(religious)-motivated killings are terrorism? Or just when it's muslims that do it?

Are American attack drones terrorist devices?


----------



## spog (24/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> Are American attack drones terrorist devices?


no.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/5/13)

yes.


----------



## bum (24/5/13)

This thread is a terrorist device.

No wait. I just mean "full of crap".

Guys, Islamism is not the same as Islam. Learn to make the distinction or please keep your opinions to yourself.

Also, please keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## QldKev (24/5/13)

I'm a suicide bomber

I go in the toilet and drop a few bombs, and it's suicide for anyone who goes in there after me.


----------



## wakkatoo (24/5/13)

QldKev said:


> I'm a suicide bomber
> 
> I go in the toilet and drop a few bombs, and it's suicide for anyone who goes in there after me.


With those combinations of words, some super-computer in the US of A has just spat out a ream of info with your details on it 





And I quoted those words in a post of my own. Damn.


----------



## bum (24/5/13)

Someone also said dr0ne.

Let us know how Gitmo is, guys.


----------



## Econwatson (24/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> So all racially(religious)-motivated killings are terrorism? Or just when it's muslims that do it?
> 
> Are American attack drones terrorist devices?


I think in that context that is terrorism for sure. But I suppose it's all subjective. I shouldn't have said its terrorism, it's what I think terrorism is.

In my view, what happened in London is terrorism, but to someone else it's just murder, and to someone else it's a just and righteous act.


----------



## Airgead (24/5/13)

One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter...


----------



## Rowy (24/5/13)

Airgead said:


> One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter...


So true. The victors write the history...................we just don't know whose gonna win yet.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/5/13)

Governments will win by how they use it...
You and I will pay though by being controlled by potential terrorism ......
Nev


----------



## Dave70 (27/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> So all racially(religious)-motivated killings are terrorism? Or just when it's muslims that do it?


No. When muslims do it it's called_ jihad. _


----------



## Nick JD (27/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> No. When muslims do it it's called_ jihad. _


When christians do it it's called "collateral damage".


----------



## Dave70 (27/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> When christians do it it's called "collateral damage".


Well, in Bosnia, the orthodox Serbs called it 'ethnic cleansing'. 
That's the only organised massacre carried out by christians I can think of in recent times. 

What christians are you referring to?


----------



## Nick JD (27/5/13)

Google "collateral damage".


----------



## Bridges (27/5/13)




----------



## McFeast (27/5/13)

All of you just shut up and drink your beer!

Topic closed, time to talk beer - or non-beer or other beer-esque related topics.

Your shout!


----------



## Dave70 (27/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> Google "collateral damage".


Google 'jihad'.



Now doubt however, Arnie sure knows a thing or two about 'collateral damage'.


----------



## Nick JD (27/5/13)

Google mujahideen


----------



## Bridges (27/5/13)

To continue the movie theme, not sure if you remember Rambo 3 where Rambo helped a bunch of Afghan "freedom fighters" the taliban in their struggles against the evil soviets. Rambo was there to rescue his friend and mentor Colonel Trautman who summed up the soviet invasion thusly: "Yeah, well, there won't be a victory. Every day, your war machines lose ground to a bunch of poorly-armed, poorly-equipped freedom fighters. The fact is that you underestimated your competition. If you'd studied your history, you'd know that these people have never given up to anyone. They'd rather die than be slaves to an invading army. You can't defeat a people like that. We tried; we already had our Vietnam! Now you're gonna have yours."

Holds true to America's invasion too.


----------



## WarmBeer (27/5/13)

Bridges said:


> To continue the movie theme, not sure if you remember Rambo 3 where Rambo helped a bunch of Afghan "freedom fighters" the taliban in their struggles against the evil soviets. Rambo was there to rescue his friend and mentor Colonel Trautman who summed up the soviet invasion thusly: "Yeah, well, there won't be a victory. Every day, your war machines lose ground to a bunch of poorly-armed, poorly-equipped freedom fighters. The fact is that you underestimated your competition. If you'd studied your history, you'd know that these people have never given up to anyone. They'd rather die than be slaves to an invading army. You can't defeat a people like that. We tried; we already had our Vietnam! Now you're gonna have yours."
> 
> Holds true to America's invasion too.


Whoah...




=





Mind. Blown.


----------



## Bridges (27/5/13)

Yep mind blown...


----------



## Dave70 (28/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> Google mujahideen


Google, google.


----------



## Dave70 (28/5/13)

Bridges said:


> To continue the movie theme, not sure if you remember Rambo 3 where Rambo helped a bunch of Afghan "freedom fighters" the taliban in their struggles against the evil soviets. Rambo was there to rescue his friend and mentor Colonel Trautman who summed up the soviet invasion thusly: "Yeah, well, there won't be a victory. Every day, your war machines lose ground to a bunch of poorly-armed, poorly-equipped freedom fighters. The fact is that you underestimated your competition. If you'd studied your history, you'd know that these people have never given up to anyone. They'd rather die than be slaves to an invading army. You can't defeat a people like that. We tried; we already had our Vietnam! Now you're gonna have yours."
> 
> Holds true to America's invasion too.



You'll probably find the worldview of your average NVA soldier quite at odds with your average taliban operative however. What with all those plans for subjugating infidels and Jews, murdering of non combatants, beheading of foreign aid workers and journalists and such. 

Troutman was a ******* quitter..


----------



## spog (29/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> When christians do it it's called "collateral damage".


no,it's called,you cnut,cop this,then they say,cop this.and on it goes since the dawn of time.boring really but then everybody loves a winner.
on a side note.in the last year 65 refugees have escaped custody and 29? are still at large.


----------



## Dave70 (29/5/13)

spog said:


> no,it's called,you cnut,cop this,then they say,cop this.and on it goes since the dawn of time.boring really but then everybody loves a winner.
> on a side note.in the last year 65 refugees have escaped custody and 29? are still at large.


Scott Morrison asked the PM that very question today in parliment. More to the point, were they on record with ASIO.
She dodged it like a ******* champ..


----------



## Airgead (29/5/13)

*ahem*... refugees aren't in custody. Custody is for criminals.

Refugees are in administrative detention pending health and security checks.

Its not a crime to seek asylum.

Carry on.


----------



## Nick JD (29/5/13)

What? Asylum seekers are trying to get out of the country we invaded?

Why would they do that? It sounds lovely there - apart from the sectarian violence and the all the, like, death of hundred thousand civilians 'n shit.

And where's my cheap petrol? WHERE IS IT? Gotta be some kind of benefit to having thousands of nutters want me and my entire culture dead... h34r:


----------



## browndog (29/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> What? Asylum seekers are trying to get out of the country we invaded?
> 
> Why would they do that? It sounds lovely there - apart from the sectarian violence and the all the, like, death of hundred thousand civilians 'n shit.
> 
> And where's my cheap petrol? WHERE IS IT? Gotta be some kind of benefit to having thousands of nutters want me and my entire culture dead... h34r:


Yeah, after all it's got nothing to do with nutters shooting schoolgirls in the head for wanting to be educated right.


----------



## bum (29/5/13)

I fucken hate you guys.


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/13)

bum said:


> I fucken hate you guys.


Right!

You all saw this plain as day, ******* *hate* speech! 

Mods, I want this hateful cnut _banned _post haste!!


----------



## Nick JD (30/5/13)

browndog said:


> Yeah, after all it's got nothing to do with nutters shooting schoolgirls in the head for wanting to be educated right.


Is that our business? Should all the indigenous human rights abuses here be fixed by _Australian people_, or a self-righteous invader, with guns? What would you do if a foreign nation invaded and decided that Australia should be run by an Aboriginal parliment and were using tomahawk missiles to enforce this?

Would you fight to keep your country the same?

Is it not ironic to force freedom on a nation who hasn't asked for it?


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> Is that our business? Should all the indigenous human rights abuses here be fixed by _Australian people_, or a self-righteous invader, with guns? What would you do if a foreign nation invaded and decided that Australia should be run by an Aboriginal parliment and were using tomahawk missiles to enforce this?
> 
> Would you fight to keep your country the same?
> 
> Is it not ironic to force freedom on a nation who hasn't asked for it?


I would have thought since we're obliged to re-settle people who took their lives in their hands getting here in order to _escape_ human rights abuses, perhaps addressing the root of the cause might be a logical approach. 

And I cant think of a nation who would prefer totalitarianism than the vote.


----------



## Nick JD (30/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> And I cant think of a nation who would prefer totalitarianism than the vote.


I can. North Korea.


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> I can. North Korea.


Yeah, that's what I keep on hearing from their clearly libertarian media outlets.
. 
That Kim Jong-un must be a top bloke.


----------



## hoppy2B (30/5/13)

Freedom is based on equality, the timeless notion of do onto others as you would have them do unto you. Best quantified by a document known as the, 'Universal Declaration of Human Rights (1948).' Our nation is a signatory.
Apparently what that means is, our beloved politicians are bound to upholds the rights detailed in said document.
Might as well be pissing into the wind if you believe our politicians are doing so. :huh:


----------



## browndog (30/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> Is that our business? Should all the indigenous human rights abuses here be fixed by _Australian people_, or a self-righteous invader, with guns? What would you do if a foreign nation invaded and decided that Australia should be run by an Aboriginal parliment and were using tomahawk missiles to enforce this?
> 
> Would you fight to keep your country the same?
> 
> Is it not ironic to force freedom on a nation who hasn't asked for it?


I guess there is a certain level of duty of care involved, conflicts in other countries do not necessarily have to be fixed by _Australian people, _but if everyone tool that attitude, then who would be there to help? Live and let die right. Your attitude to being invaded all depends what side you are on, if you are part of a minority group of oppressors or a cowering majority seeking liberty. This is all too hard, I'm going back to the laughs on the yeast thread.


----------



## Nick JD (30/5/13)

browndog said:


> I guess there is a certain level of duty of care involved, conflicts in other countries do not necessarily have to be fixed by _Australian people, _but if everyone tool that attitude, then who would be there to help? Live and let die right. Your attitude to being invaded all depends what side you are on, if you are part of a minority group of oppressors or a cowering majority seeking liberty. This is all too hard, I'm going back to the laughs on the yeast thread.


The assumption that we're _helping_ is where I have issue. Sure sometimes we do (Timor is a good example) - but in recent years (supporting America) I strongly feel we are doing more harm than good, and our interntions are neither honourable, nor upholding human rights.

These intentions are making _many_ enemies because these enemies see right through our "helping" and see it as it is: sanctioned theft and political manipulation. America is so very, very well-practiced at it - including the media propaganda that keeps the wheels greased.

If you take the time to look into it, it's really quite sickening. Much of the world sees the english-speaking Empire as pure evil. Sometimes I agree with them.

What we need to do sometimes (and it's rarely done, ever) is stop and ask ourselves why the **** are these people so angry with us?


----------



## WarmBeer (30/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> Right!
> 
> You all saw this plain as day, ******* *hate* speech!
> 
> Mods, I want this hateful cnut _banned _post haste!!


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> The assumption that we're _helping_ is where I have issue. Sure sometimes we do (Timor is a good example) - but in recent years (supporting America) I strongly feel we are doing more harm than good, and our interntions are neither honourable, nor upholding human rights.
> 
> These intentions are making _many_ enemies because these enemies see right through our "helping" and see it as it is: sanctioned theft and political manipulation. America is so very, very well-practiced at it - including the media propaganda that keeps the wheels greased.
> 
> ...


Which people, Nick?


----------



## Nick JD (30/5/13)




----------



## Nick JD (30/5/13)

Dave - have a read of this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killing_Hope


----------



## bum (30/5/13)

Nick - have a listen of this:


----------



## Econwatson (30/5/13)

What a useless diagram.

Why have the United States and Israel on the same map?


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/13)

Ah, loonwatch. 
Still still a beacon for western liberal apologist's I see.


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> Dave - have a read of this:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killing_Hope


No 
Looks interesting though.


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/13)

bum said:


> Nick - have a listen of this:



Man, Ella was such a cutie-pie.


----------



## Nick JD (30/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> No


I heard your mind slamming shut from here.

I've decided to join you and believe that we are saints, and we are only here to help the oppressed. Now my world is full of sunbeams and flowers. Thanks, Dave. It is bliss.


----------



## Nick JD (30/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> Man, Ella was such a cutie-pie.


Still is. I like her teeth.


----------



## hoppy2B (30/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> Still is. I like her teeth.


+1


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> I heard your mind slamming shut from here.
> 
> I've decided to join you and believe that we are saints, and we are only here to help the oppressed. Now my world is full of sunbeams and flowers. Thanks, Dave. It is bliss.


I'm sorry Nick. I read your words, then I look at that cat, then back at the words, then at the cat, then at the words, then at the cat then my grin turns into a laugh.
I'm sure we can put our political differences aside and find some common ground.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/5/13)

how about a cat video to ease the tension:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKffm2uI4dk


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> Still is. I like her teeth.


And there it is!

I'm also a bit of a wonky lateral incisor man myself. Patricia Arquet had a fine pair.

Of teeth.


----------



## bum (30/5/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Q34z5dCmC4M


----------



## Nick JD (30/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> .. and find some common ground.


How about homebrewing?


----------



## manticle (30/5/13)

I love cats but usually hate so much of the internet memish crap that is spouted about them (usually because it's really bad) but Henri and his ennui is ******* marvellous.

I also hate Killing Heidi's music but agree wholeheartedly that Ella is an absolute spunk. When I lived in North Melbourne, she used to sometimes be around Errol street (presumably she lived locally too) and she is even cuter/prettier in real life.

As for the foreign invasion/rescue stuff - people do realise that neither of the two major conflicts in which we have involved ourselves were started on the premise of rescuing oppressed people don't they?

No need for me to go into whether or not I think they have but Afghanistan was invaded due to revenge/justice after 9/11 and Iraq because of supposed WMD, not because women without proper dress sense were getting acid thrown in their faces by theocratical lunatics.


----------



## Nick JD (30/5/13)

Well, we trained the lunatics. And the cats.

I still can't believe Ella didn't do time for the whole Heidi thing.


----------



## manticle (30/5/13)

> Well, we trained the lunatics.


Not quite. We have allied ourselves with those who did though.

My point is that no matter where you stand on the whole cultural rescue vs foreign invasion issue is that neither conflict was ever even officially about that in the first place. It's a straw man.

As for Ella:

One cute smile with those crooked teeth and she was let off with a warning not to do it again.


----------



## Maxt (31/5/13)

Why is one talking about the thousands of illegal cats roaming our streets? There are so many that have come here uninvited and now are planning chaos (reference: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0239395/ ) Open your eyes people, you are being lied to.


----------



## Parks (31/5/13)

When we live in fear the terrorists have won. 

Let me demonstrate:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lu5MYS7804k


----------



## Maxt (31/5/13)

My point exactly. I didn't consider the lizard men a threat....seems I was wrong.


----------



## spog (31/5/13)

could be, in london later this year.what i am askig is should i go pre armed with Nick jd's cat will it get through customs,


----------



## goomboogo (1/6/13)

spog said:


> could be, in london later this year.what i am askig is should i go pre armed with Nick jd's cat will it get through customs,


Forget Nick's cat. Take a trip across the channel and visit Henri. He'll set you straight.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (1/6/13)

Nick JD said:


> What? Asylum seekers are trying to get out of the country we invaded?
> 
> Why would they do that? It sounds lovely there - apart from the sectarian violence and the all the, like, death of hundred thousand civilians 'n shit.
> 
> And where's my cheap petrol? WHERE IS IT? Gotta be some kind of benefit to having thousands of nutters want me and my entire culture dead... h34r:


And Nick, when did you ever serve your country? In any way? 

Ed: Bob


----------



## Nick JD (2/6/13)

Birkdale Bob said:


> And Nick, when did you ever serve your country?


If your definition of "serving your country" is being a muppet with a gun in someone else's desert fighting someone else's war, then I'm afraid we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## i-a-n (2/6/13)

Smash Violence!
Kill the warmongers!
Let's all get pissed and have a peace riot!


failing that I'll just get on and bottle that fermenter full.....


----------



## bum (2/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> how about a cat video to ease the tension:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKffm2uI4dk


----------



## BobtheBrewer (2/6/13)

Nick JD said:


> If your definition of "serving your country" is being a muppet with a gun in someone else's desert fighting someone else's war, then I'm afraid we'll have to agree to disagree.


OK, you just sit back, be comfortable, and bitch to your heart's content. Someone else is doing the hard yards for you.


----------



## manticle (2/6/13)

Sorry what? You are fighting in Afghanistan?

For me?

Really?


----------



## Dave70 (3/6/13)

Nick JD said:


> How about homebrewing?


I'm good with that, if we can include some occasional biting sarcasm.


----------



## Nick JD (3/6/13)

Birkdale Bob said:


> OK, you just sit back, be comfortable, and bitch to your heart's content. Someone else is doing the hard yards for you.


If a country decides to invade mine and manipulate our political and social order I will serve before you can say, "Get the **** out of MY country!". I will go fully Rambo on their arses.

If I lived in Iraq or Afghanistan I would do the same.

For some reason I just can't recall being attacked by Afghans or Iraqis. I do however remember some rich Saudis doing something to America. Sorry, it's getting a bit hazy now, as it was over a decade ago.

Didn't we win?


----------

